# Grange Reptiles - July Southampton Reptile Night



## carpetman

With the increasing turnout and popularity of the southampton reptile night we are, as promised, having a fourth one!

It will take place on Tuesday 21st July, between 6.30 and 10 O'clock at grange reptiles (the adress can be found in my sig)

As with the last one there will be refershments and hopefully a BBQ again

And should have few more attractions aswell, these we will confirm when we have more deteils

Any questions please do not hesitate to contact me via pm or our Login | Facebook page.

See you all there!!!

:welcome:


----------



## herpzane

Yh i wouldnt miss it for the world! Was brilliant guys. Be sure to get your A****s down there!


----------



## alan1

cheers for the message... hopefully, i'll be there again... its always a damn good night... any chance of making the shop bigger !?!?!


----------



## Herp breeder

totally agree was awsome the last 3 times should be a good night lets get some more reps down as well  :2thumb: also jay do ya want me to bring ya an amphib lol get a bit of variety lol


----------



## herpzane

Bring ya horned frog down lol see how many fingers we can get it to chomp lol


----------



## ninnipoo

I'm sure we'll make it again, possibly with some little friends this time. :2thumb:


----------



## Frasereptile

cant wait


----------



## Herp breeder

yeah zane lol was thinking me malaysian leaf frogs lol: victory:there cool lol


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> cheers for the message... hopefully, i'll be there again... its always a damn good night... any chance of making the shop bigger !?!?!


The shop is going to get bigger, we are just awaiting the planning people to approve it the we are putting up a new reptile section on the side!

Its gonna be as big as the whole existing shop, but just reptiles, inverts and possibly a few mammals

oh and some amphibs for ross:lol2:

you lot all seem keen to come again, post only been up twenty minutes and loads of replies already!


----------



## herpzane

See if you can like get the extension done in like the next few weeks!


----------



## eco_tonto

Good work Jay! See every one there again, lol lets try and avoid another sea of royals :Na_Na_Na_Na: if we can do that i might bring some thing other than a chondro! :blush:

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Herp breeder

yeah lets hope this planning go through  yeah got to include amphibs ill be in charge of that section :mf_dribble:might bring me leaf frog injust for you jay lol. and of course we eager its a good night lol


----------



## carpetman

herpzane said:


> See if you can like get the extension done in like the next few weeks!


Its gonna be around october time hopefully


----------



## eco_tonto

lol i could bring my axolotl if we want weird amphibs!


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> Good work Jay! See every one there again, lol lets try and avoid another sea of royals :Na_Na_Na_Na: if we can do that i might bring some thing other than a chondro! :blush:
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


you only have chondros, except billy:lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

lets get some amphibs dave lol as aint seen many were start a craze lol: victory:


----------



## ninnipoo

Grange reptiles is an awesome place, and we never even knew it was there lol!


----------



## eco_tonto

carpetman said:


> you only have chondros, except billy:lol2:


Thats not true! I currently own 3.4.1 Chondros, 2.2 Bci, 1.0 Bosc (who is a beast!) , 0.0.1 Axoltl, 2.2 Boiga dendrophilla (not yet collected) 0.1 B.albopilosa, 1.0 Barn owl and a staffy x rottweiler, and we both know i will have summin else random with in a month :lol2:

I will see if i can bring a skunk with me! There! Happy now! :2thumb:


----------



## Herp breeder

thats not an amphib lol


----------



## Jason & Tara

We will be there again and I hope to see as many Royals as is possible:Na_Na_Na_Na: Would love to bring my emerald tree monitor but she is so skittish and hates being touched so no point really :sad:. We could bring the dogs though:iamwithstupid:
Jason & Tara


----------



## griffin

eco_tonto said:


> Thats not true! I currently own 3.4.1 Chondros, 2.2 Bci, 1.0 Bosc (who is a beast!) , 0.0.1 Axoltl, 2.2 Boiga dendrophilla (not yet collected) 0.1 B.albopilosa, 1.0 Barn owl and a staffy x rottweiler, and we both know i will have summin else random with in a month :lol2:
> 
> I will see if i can bring a skunk with me! There! Happy now! :2thumb:


staffy x rottweiler ? lol


----------



## eco_tonto

my dog!


----------



## kmlc

Jason & Tara said:


> We will be there again and I hope to see as many Royals as is possible:Na_Na_Na_Na: Would love to bring my emerald tree monitor but she is so skittish and hates being touched so no point really :sad:. We could bring the dogs though:iamwithstupid:
> Jason & Tara


 
woo!! bring the lovelies!!

I, of course, will be there. It is my birthday week so i expect a present off everyone.... :whistling2:

 hehe
xx


----------



## repkid

It was great last time. I can bring something along but I dont have anything that interesting, maybe a giant reverse stripe leo? : victory:


----------



## carpetman

bring the Leo dude! I love leos!


----------



## repkid

carpetman said:


> bring the Leo dude! I love leos!


 Whoop just found out my dad is off and can bring me! I will bring along my mack snow bell albino and possibly my giant reverse stripe.


----------



## shonny

i sooooo cant wait till that shop gets built bigger jay jay..ul av to give me a full time job then:whistling2: ul neva get rid of me..neva neva neva :devil: 

guna be like totally awsum dudes! x x x x x x x x


----------



## kmlc

Jay forgot to mentionn there will be a professional photographer there too. 

Get ready to say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese
:2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto

carpetman said:


> bring the Leo dude! I love leos!


are you being sarcastic Mr Allen? :whistling2:

Pro photographer....... i will be in make up :flrt:


----------



## alan1

if we can bring anything we like... i'll bring my female woma (aspidites ramsayi)... count your fingers before you leave...


----------



## eco_tonto

alan1 said:


> if we can bring anything we like... i'll bring my female woma (aspidites ramsayi)... count your fingers before you leave...


Now we are talking! :2thumb:


----------



## kmlc

eco_tonto said:


> i will be in make up :flrt:


wow, thats a shit load of make up there bud


:lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

alright so what shall i bring feel like bringing something lol


----------



## eco_tonto

kmlc said:


> wow, thats a shit load of make up there bud
> 
> 
> :lol2:


meow, one saucer of milk for kmlc! :lol2: 

What are you talking about...... im beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> wow, thats a shit load of make up there bud
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## carpetman

Hello all 

It has now been confirmed that one the next reptile night we will also have a falconry display, with a great horned owl, bengal eagle owl and barn owl, gyr falcon, kestrel, buzzard, harris hawk and then maybe a couple more, being shown and flown throughout the night!

Not reptiles but still dam cool

:2thumb:


----------



## bikesfred54

will be there.another great night.:no1:


----------



## jonodrama

reptiles, falcons, free beer and hopefully some sunshine. what more could you want!


----------



## atum

I think I may have to pop along to this if I can get enough petrol in my car, I hardly ever get out of the red light...


----------



## shonny

Roll on rep nite..think i may bring 1 of my babies!! <3 x x


----------



## Griffster

eco_tonto said:


> Pro photographer....... i will be in make up :flrt:


 What a thought/ site...! 

Can def make this one (and not just to see Dave looking pretty). See you all there- looking forward to the flight displays and fingers crossed for the weather.:2thumb:


----------



## cubanboa

Ooooh, birds - we will be there!!
Anyone got a skunk - dying to meet a pet skunk.


----------



## boidae

were did you get your barn owl from Dave?


----------



## wohic

cubanboa said:


> Ooooh, birds - we will be there!!
> Anyone got a skunk - dying to meet a pet skunk.



we need to invite Nerys along she has lots of skunks and a wonderful coati :flrt:


----------



## carpetman

wohic said:


> we need to invite Nerys along she has lots of skunks and a wonderful coati :flrt:


 can you pm them and see if they fancy it then!

it will be an amazing night!


----------



## eco_tonto

We should defo get Nerys down with Snuff! Snuff is so cute, made me like mammals again! 

I got my barn owl from the Isle of Sheppy, you should come along Ad then you could meet him, he is awesome!

: victory:


----------



## boidae

eco_tonto said:


> We should defo get Nerys down with Snuff! Snuff is so cute, made me like mammals again!
> 
> I got my barn owl from the Isle of Sheppy, you should come along Ad then you could meet him, he is awesome!
> 
> : victory:


i like barn owl's. 

cant go anywhere too public, still relapseing from certain addiction's.

just picked up a hatchling female tiger 66% het albino retic.
she's a bit too placid. was hoping for something to work with.


----------



## eco_tonto

Oh fair play mate if you feel up to it come on down. Yeah the barn owl is nice. Who did you get your tiger off of?


----------



## boidae

reppy's.


----------



## eco_tonto

slim chance i might have a raven with me *beams* :2thumb:


----------



## kato

*Wohic Cheeky Sod*

Looks like Wohic and I will be there - I pressume she is not going to learn to drive by then and pass a test.:bash:

Just one thing though, does the driver get a DIscount at the Shop?:whistling2:


----------



## carpetman

kato said:


> Looks like Wohic and I will be there - I pressume she is not going to learn to drive by then and pass a test.:bash:
> 
> Just one thing though, does the driver get a DIscount at the Shop?:whistling2:


on reptile night everybody does!


----------



## Alex M

boidae said:


> just picked up a hatchling female tiger 66% het albino retic.
> she's a bit too placid. was hoping for something to work with.


I'm guessing you got this from Reptiles Plus? Got some very good prices on retics at the moment.


----------



## boidae

Alex M said:


> I'm guessing you got this from Reptiles Plus? Got some very good prices on retics at the moment.


yeah, they also gave me £50 off her display price.

edit: curiositiy, is the internet website for reptile's plus your pool one? or does it list most stock for both site's?


----------



## Alex M

boidae said:


> yeah, they also gave me £50 off her display price.
> 
> edit: curiositiy, is the internet website for reptile's plus your pool one? or does it list most stock for both site's?


Well then you got an amazing deal!.

Our website is in the process of being updated. Jason and myself are going to be keeping the livestock list up to date, however you may of noticed that the current list is in fact March's list. We will be rectifying that very soon!. It will eventually list stock for both the Southbourne and Poole Reptiles Plus stores.


----------



## boidae

Alex M said:


> Well then you got an amazing deal!.
> 
> Our website is in the process of being updated. Jason and myself are going to be keeping the livestock list up to date, however you may of noticed that the current list is in fact March's list. We will be rectifying that very soon!. It will eventually list stock for both the Southbourne and Poole Reptiles Plus stores.


i have a last question if that's ok.
does either store have the morelia bredli pair in stock still.


----------



## eco_tonto

You better turn up now Al, after hijacking our thread :lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

yeah got to turn up for the BBQ alone good food and the falconary display should be a good one lets hope for the nice weather to continue:2thumb:


----------



## herpzane

Herp breeder said:


> yeah got to turn up for the BBQ alone good food and the falconary display should be a good one lets hope for the nice weather to continue:2thumb:


Its pissin down! lol


----------



## carpetman

herpzane said:


> Its pissin down! lol


dam rain, a day off to sit in the garden and play websites and it rains all day typical

but defo agree with you rosky bring on the warm weather and BBQ

Cant wait!:roll2:


----------



## Herp breeder

it dont matter if it rains lol paul will still do barbeque he wont mind getting wet to see all the smiling faces :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hey gr8 another open night will be there for this one as I love this shop When I can get to it. HEy what do you think to me maybe bringing my african plated down with me? Or maybe my corn Ginga if she will go into a snake bag these days as she is now about 5" + DOnt think the german giant is a good idea as still quite tiny but will e good to see faces to go with some of the names on here, and on the way I get to visit my Aunt as she lives five minutes up the road lol.
Sam


----------



## carpetman

sammy1969 said:


> Hey gr8 another open night will be there for this one as I love this shop When I can get to it. HEy what do you think to me maybe bringing my african plated down with me? Or maybe my corn Ginga if she will go into a snake bag these days as she is now about 5" + DOnt think the german giant is a good idea as still quite tiny but will e good to see faces to go with some of the names on here, and on the way I get to visit my Aunt as she lives five minutes up the road lol.
> Sam


Bring the plated! we dont have any of them so it will be someting different!

Glad you love the shop!:welcome:


----------



## kmlc

:devil:a little nudge


----------



## herpzane

Yh LOL dont let the thread die out!


----------



## eco_tonto

We should run some sorta competition! Winning stuff is awesome!


----------



## herpzane

Yh that sounds like a plan. Even though ive never won anything in my life lol. We could all bring along something and vote on them. Have categories such as cutest, coolest, meanest. Just examples though but could be good. I expect there are many more people turnin up this time though lol


----------



## shonny

im guna bring my pet charlie,hes 5ft 8,neva misses a feed,sheding a lil at the mo as he stayed in the sun to long..i love my lil charlie....now jus gota find a huge viv to put him in :lol2: x x x


----------



## eco_tonto

can we build him a viv? i dont reckon we would get him in a rub


----------



## kmlc

shonny said:


> im guna bring my pet charlie,hes 5ft 8,neva misses a feed,sheding a lil at the mo as he stayed in the sun to long..i love my lil charlie....now jus gota find a huge viv to put him in :lol2: x x x


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
Where can i get a pet charlie?


----------



## carpetman

shonny said:


> im guna bring my pet charlie,hes 5ft 8,neva misses a feed,sheding a lil at the mo as he stayed in the sun to long..i love my lil charlie....now jus gota find a huge viv to put him in :lol2: x x x





kmlc said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Where can i get a pet charlie?


He would be a really lame pet tho!

He never moves, sits down and goes to sleep at the first opportunity!

:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## eco_tonto

Sounds like fightin talk Allen lol :whip:


----------



## repkid

Competition FTW! E.g cutest, most difficult, nicest pattern etc!


----------



## shonny

pet charlies are a very rare species..they thrive in the dark humid places and spend most of there time hunting for food..chicken with cheese is there favorite.

And when there not eating they are sleeping..there coloring differs in different seasons..if u look at 1 now there almost a redish brown!

Aproch with caution..they have a temper! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## carpetman

Still sounds like a lame pet, make sure you dong bring that one!


----------



## eco_tonto

So what will every one be bringing along on the night then?


----------



## alan1

might bring 2x "FOR SALE" male pastels royals (both big enough to breed this winter)... and, maybe something interesting as well...


----------



## DRD

my DAD lol

hmm i may bring along a jungle boa


----------



## eco_tonto

alan1 said:


> might bring 2x "FOR SALE" male pastels royals (both big enough to breed this winter)... and, maybe something interesting as well...


please let that mean your woma! I love woma's there great! I might mix it up a bit and bring a chondro :lol2:


----------



## alan1

congratulations "CITIZEN ECO TONTO"...

my WOMA??? i dont know what you're talking about... lol...


----------



## eco_tonto

Thanks Alan its a proud day for me.......and you know exactly what i am talking about :lol2:


----------



## carpetman

I wanna bring my blood cant for two reasons:

- Its will quite probably kill someone!
:bash:
- Its too dam heavy to carry on my bike!

:lol2:

Anyone else planning to bring anything crazy?


----------



## eco_tonto

i could bring the mental biak if you like, there will be blood, that much is certain! :2thumb:


----------



## DRD

go on eco tonto bring it!

u know u wanna


----------



## samroyal2

carpetman said:


> I wanna bring my blood cant for two reasons:
> 
> - Its will quite probably kill someone!
> :bash:
> - Its too dam heavy to carry on my bike!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Anyone else planning to bring anything crazy?


There not valid excuses bring it lol.


----------



## eco_tonto

lol yeah i probs will, will be funny to see who will still hold it after i tell them He WILL bite lol im hoping to have my raven in time tbh


----------



## DRD

oh yeah i forgot about the raven lol

i will hopefully be able to pick up the chondro the weekend before the meet:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

samroyal2 said:


> There not valid excuses bring it lol.


You wanna cycle nine miles with a 15lb angry snake in your bag!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

> You wanna cycle nine miles with a 15lb angry snake in your bag!
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


do it dont be such a wimp lol


----------



## carpetman

Herp breeder said:


> do it dont be such a wimp lol


I might bring it now!

Just so it can :censor: you up!

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRD

now thats not very nice is it jay!

u could put it alot more kindly!

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Herp breeder

> I might bring it now!
> 
> Just so it can :censor: you up!
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


sooooo nice to me arnt u lol


----------



## carpetman

DRD said:


> now thats not very nice is it jay!
> 
> u could put it alot more kindly!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought it was put rather eloquently!



Herp breeder said:


> sooooo nice to me arnt u lol


You are my subordinate!

I am allowed to be nice to you!


----------



## Herp breeder

not suborinate was but not anymore prefer to think friend or collegue lol


----------



## carpetman

Herp breeder said:


> not suborinate was but not anymore prefer to think friend or collegue lol


No your a suborndinate, any more lip and you get demoted back to :censor:!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

nah wont admit that lol


----------



## carpetman

OK! you can be my mate to!

Gone off topic again!

Reptile night is two weeks today!

Lets be hoping for some warm weather!


----------



## kmlc

jees, there is more bitchiness in here than there is in a cattery
:lol2:


----------



## samroyal2

carpetman said:


> You wanna cycle nine miles with a 15lb angry snake in your bag!
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Nope i'd drive the nine miles with a 15lb snake in a tub :lol2:

But then again a angry blood is never a good idea my reds :devil:


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> jees, there is more bitchiness in here than there is in a cattery
> :lol2:


Bitchiness in a cattery, Don't you think a kennels would be a more fitting term!

:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

I am up for watching Rossy getting owed by Jays blood, i wont lie it would be halarious, i am only bringing the bigger biak to watch it bite Derren lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Herp breeder

sounds like this one is going to turn into a blood bath lol better have ambulance on speedial :lol2:


----------



## DRD

good luck davey boy!

i will be bringing my ackie then little :devil: holds on for about half and does death rolls


----------



## kmlc

I'll bring my sisters russian hamster. you boys have had it, let me tell you.


----------



## alan1

thats assuming it doesnt get eaten BEFORE it bites...


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> I'll bring my sisters russian hamster. you boys have had it, let me tell you.





alan1 said:


> thats assuming it doesnt get eaten BEFORE it bites...


Yeah you can hold that in one hand and my blood in the other!

That would be a good photo for the facebook page

Login | Facebook


----------



## Mush

i think i will have to come and have a mooch over! hopefully il be back early enough from work to change then get there! thats been the problems with the last couple grrrr

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carpetman

Mush said:


> i think i will have to come and have a mooch over! hopefully il be back early enough from work to change then get there! thats been the problems with the last couple grrrr
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Make sure your there!

Come and see the birds!


----------



## alan1

there's always stunning "birds" at the meetings... some with feathers, some without... :roll2:


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> there's always stunning "birds" at the meetings... some with feathers, some without... :roll2:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto

I will second that :mf_dribble: lol


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> I will second that :mf_dribble: lol


You only like the feathered ones tho!


----------



## eco_tonto

Lol....... is possibly a fair point! An owl could never brake my heart *franticly writes poem and sweeps hair over one eye*

Wooo reptile night isnt to far away now! And with a bit of luck we will have are pretty new shirts mate! :2thumb:


----------



## DRD

i will be bringing my black tree monitor


----------



## kmlc

i'm debating whether to bring Bivi or not... :hmm:
won't bring Olive as mikey bought his last time.


----------



## Simone1989

How come you never told me about the meeting? Pffft even after I've spent loads at The Grange!
Is there any chance of you guys having a meeting on another night?
Tuesday is the only evening I work  I'd bring my Beardie down too


----------



## carpetman

Simone1989 said:


> How come you never told me about the meeting? Pffft even after I've spent loads at The Grange!
> Is there any chance of you guys having a meeting on another night?
> Tuesday is the only evening I work  I'd bring my Beardie down too


Its the only night we are all free!

Phone in sick!

:lol2:


----------



## ryanr1987

We'll be going, is it anywhere near a trainstation?


----------



## carpetman

It is just over half a mile from botley train station!


----------



## ryanr1987

carpetman said:


> It is just over half a mile from botley train station!


 Ok mate thanks


----------



## carpetman

ryanr1987 said:


> Ok mate thanks


You bringing anything with you?


----------



## repkid

Cant wait now!


----------



## carpetman

repkid said:


> Cant wait now!


Not long to go now!

It is going to be an amzining night!

:no1::mf_dribble::notworthy:


----------



## eco_tonto

I think we should whip the kettle on and have tea as well as beer..... i am all about a brew :2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama

eco_tonto said:


> I think we should whip the kettle on and have tea as well as beer..... i am all about a brew :2thumb:


A cuppa wont be nice:2thumb:


----------



## kmlc

eco_tonto said:


> I think we should whip the kettle on and have tea as well as beer..... i am all about a brew :2thumb:


awesome. love a good ol cup of tea


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> I think we should whip the kettle on and have tea as well as beer..... i am all about a brew :2thumb:





kmlc said:


> awesome. love a good ol cup of tea


You two are just wronguns! Its all about the beers!

:devil:



jonodrama said:


> A cuppa wont be nice:2thumb:


Thats more like it!

:2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto

I am bringing a tea pot, some jaffa cakes and a tea coasy........ sh*t is gonna hit the fan i tele! 

Its going to be intense!


----------



## alan1

little things please little ????? yeah...

btw... isnt "nan" going to miss her tea-cosy?...

oh, and, i think i'll stand BEHIND the fan, if you dont mind...


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> I am bringing a tea pot, some jaffa cakes and a tea coasy........ sh*t is gonna hit the fan i tele!
> 
> Its going to be intense!


 
Have you lost the plot dude!

This is a thread for a reptile night not a knitting convention! 

Get with the program!


----------



## eco_tonto

*slaps ones self*

Sorry...... lost the plot a little, i might well bring a salmon boa with me now as well as a nice chondro!


----------



## herpzane

Any more ideas for competitions dude? I think itd be a laugh!


----------



## jonodrama

was hoping I'd have had the cash by now to buy my Boas. bollocks to the credit crunch.


----------



## repkid

Got any royal morphs in stock?


----------



## eco_tonto

repkid said:


> Got any royal morphs in stock?


No thank god.....

Speak to Alan1 one, he is the man for royal morphs


----------



## matt1969

Myself and kerryrep22 are coming over for the first time sounds really good! We will bring our BRB and a baby BCC. Looking forward to it!:2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto

Nice what local BCC? Massive fan of Brbs cracking snakes my girlfriend will be pleased!:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

repkid said:


> Got any *royal morphs* in stock?


We will have no swearing on this thread!

:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

I second that!


----------



## alan1

*royal morphs? ... no swearing? ... what the !!!! ...*

mmm... i'd better not comment, or i might get banned from this forum for life...:diablo:


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> mmm... i'd better not comment, or i might get banned from this forum for life...:diablo:


Its only this thread, you can talk about those that shal not be named elsewhere on the forum
:lol2:


----------



## kmlc

each to their own and all that.

Dave - bring the tea cosy and i'll bring the tea.


----------



## eco_tonto

Sweet! Cosy tea action it is!


----------



## kmlc

oooh, and biscuits!! caramel hob nobs <3
this sh*t is gonna get messy


----------



## eco_tonto

Carmel biscuits! You my dear are filth! :lol2:


----------



## kmlc

:lol2:


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> :lol2:


If I did not know any better I would think that you guys were flirting!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



*Just to let you know we will also be having a prize draw on reptile night with some prizes very kindly donated by hobby reptile!*


----------



## kmlc

carpetman said:


> If I did not know any better I would think that you guys were flirting!
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just to let you know we will also be having a prize draw on reptile night with some prizes very kindly donated by hobby reptile!*



flirting over a cup of tea and a caramel biscuit? saucy


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> flirting over a cup of tea and a caramel biscuit? saucy


 
Never mind tea and biscuits, it was the talk of tea cosys that gave it away!

:whistling2:


----------



## kmlc

haha
hmm... i might bring a worm


----------



## eco_tonto

I though we established earlier in the thread that i am only interested in birds with feathers :lol2:


----------



## sparker

Why so picky? Anything still warm suits me.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## carpetman

sparker said:


> Why so picky? Anything still warm suits me.....:mf_dribble:


 
OK I hope we are still on the subjestc of tea here!

:beer8:


----------



## sparker

Can always change the subject to ROYAL MORPHS if you like? :lol2:


----------



## kmlc

Bumblebee morph is rather nice i think


----------



## sparker

Dont wind the man up!!:lol2:


----------



## kmlc

sparker said:


> Dont wind the man up!!:lol2:


oh but it is so much fun
:devil:

I'm gonna be wearing my stilts i think. and gonna take my camera and gonna call it "StiltCam!"

haha


----------



## alan1

got some bumblebee royals... stunnin, (especially the "high yellows")...
going for a "few" killers this winter... or maybe... pastel, spider, bee het pied, not sure...

i like to be decisive (i think)...:bash:


----------



## Moodie

I'm being shipped out again on saturday! (Pulled a sickie till then!) So I dont think i'm gonna be around but I'm currently looking for another job! If i find one I'll defo be there and will bring one of mine too. Wish me luck! By the way, forgot to ask the other day if the tard is still there? Aint had the pleasure of seeing it for a while!


----------



## kmlc

dum de dum dum


----------



## alan1

*moodie*

do you mean "tard", as in "re"?... lol...


----------



## carpetman

Moodie said:


> I'm being shipped out again on saturday! (Pulled a sickie till then!) So I dont think i'm gonna be around but I'm currently looking for another job! If i find one I'll defo be there and will bring one of mine too. Wish me luck! By the way, forgot to ask the other day if the tard is still there? Aint had the pleasure of seeing it for a while!


I think I know what you mean! That does not happen a anymore, got a bit to much on both parts but luckily it stopped on its own without intervention from us!


----------



## carpetman

sparker said:


> can always change the subject to royal morphs if you like? :lol2:


 *no!*



kmlc said:


> bumblebee morph is rather nice i think


 
*no!*



alan1 said:


> got some bumblebee royals... Stunnin, (especially the "high yellows")...
> Going for a "few" killers this winter... Or maybe... Pastel, spider, bee het pied, not sure...
> 
> I like to be decisive (i think)...:bash:


*and no!*


----------



## alan1

i take it, "thats a MAYBE" then... lol ...

its SOO obvious that "you're in denial"... lmfao...


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> i take it, "thats a MAYBE" then... lol ...
> 
> its SOO obvious that "you're in denial"... lmfao...


Definatly in denial!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
:lol2::lol2:\:lol2:
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

carpetman said:


> *no!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no!*
> 
> 
> 
> *and no!*


You forgot to add *LAME* Jay


----------



## jonodrama

Can i bring my step son along?? (he's NOT a morph royal or otherwise)


----------



## carpetman

jonodrama said:


> Can i bring my step son along?? (he's NOT a morph royal or otherwise)


Of course!

Everyone is welcome!


----------



## jonodrama

cool may have to keep him away from the stella, bloody kids today


----------



## carpetman

jonodrama said:


> cool may have to keep him away from the stella, bloody kids today


What about the strongbow!


----------



## jonodrama

thats fine! part of your 5a day!


----------



## Frasereptile

so whos bringing what
im bringing my male gopher


----------



## alan1

been "TOLD" to bring a woma... 
not very friendly tho...


----------



## Frasereptile

oh please do


----------



## eco_tonto

alan1 said:


> been "TOLD" to bring a woma...
> not very friendly tho...


Dam strait you have to bring your woma :lol2:

I will be bringing....... a chondro! Maybe a little hypo boa or my girlfriends big bosc....... haven't decided yet!


----------



## carpetman

I am gonna be bringing along my female gopher, but I dont want to be taking her home! so someone better buy her!


----------



## kmlc

I shall be bringing a Mikey


----------



## alan1

*eco tonto*

your girlfriends "BIG BOSC"...

is that "slang" for something?... :whistling2:


----------



## eco_tonto

:lol2: nah i am far more modest than that sadly, it would be more like my girl friends pictus gecko :blush:

lol


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> I shall be bringing a Mikey


That is a bit of a rubbish animal to bring!


----------



## Herp breeder

its only 4 days now guys ill bring me centipede dont want to take him home lol:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

Actually it three days now!

Woo Hoo

And my spotted python eggs are all starting to hatch!!!!!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## alan1

got 6 hard boiled eggs in my fridge... 
been waiting bloody ages for them to hatch... nothin yet tho !?!...


----------



## Herp breeder

> Actually it three days now!
> 
> Woo Hoo
> 
> And my spotted python eggs are all starting to hatch!!!!!!!


sorry lol thats cool mate bring one of the babies if there ready :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto

woooo and we have shirts!


----------



## carpetman

But mines too big and I look like a clown!


----------



## herpzane

carpetman said:


> But mines too big and I look like a clown!


However it may not matter as much if this one is ripped by an iguana lol


----------



## carpetman

Thats and idea, if i wear both of them on reptile night and get them ripped by an ig i can order new ones in the correct size!


----------



## herpzane

Yeh lol. Any idea as to number of people turning up? Should be even better than the last!


----------



## carpetman

expecting over 300 I think, but not sure!


----------



## repkid

carpetman said:


> Thats and idea, if i wear both of them on reptile night and get them ripped by an ig i can order new ones in the correct size!


 HAHA that was hilarious, maybe not for you, but you were "pissed" I suppose :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/336587-anery-motley-adult-corn-surrey.html

Will be taking this boy along if anyones interested.


----------



## carpetman

repkid said:


> HAHA that was hilarious, maybe not for you, but you were "pissed" I suppose :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/336587-anery-motley-adult-corn-surrey.html
> 
> Will be taking this boy along if anyones interested.


Not i hilarious at all! stupid iguana!

Back on subject for a minute

Just to remind everyone reptile night is on tuesday this week and as previously mentioned the highlights of the night will include:
- BBQ
- Free Drinks, soft and beer
- falconry display
- prize drawer with prizes inluding a hobby incubater and a selection of treatments from beaphar

Hope to see you all there!!

:welcome:


----------



## alan1

just in case i cant make it, i'll let my woma borrow the satnav... :roll2:

if i DO make it, i'll bring something "friendly" as well...


----------



## repkid

alan1 said:


> just in case i cant make it, i'll let my woma borrow the satnav... :roll2:
> 
> if i DO make it, i'll bring something "friendly" as well...


:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

alan1 said:


> just in case i cant make it, i'll let my woma borrow the satnav... :roll2:
> 
> if i DO make it, i'll bring something "friendly" as well...


If this woma is a pussy i am going to be really upset now! :lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

ill be boring and bring me crestie lol oh and the centipede who needs selling :lol2:


----------



## herpzane

Yh lol i wana see the little cresty lol


----------



## alan1

*eco tonto*

how can it be "a pussy"?... its a MALE...


----------



## eco_tonto

lol...... i know plenty of males who are complete pussys!


----------



## alan1

we MUST have some mutual friends somewhere then...


----------



## alan1

200 posts on one thread... not bad for 1 month...


----------



## herpzane

Well its a wicked night lol You goin alan?


----------



## alan1

should be...

am bringing 2... 1 pussy, and 1 ?????...


----------



## eco_tonto

:lol2: of that i have no doubt!


----------



## carpetman

Its only two days away now!

: victory:: victory:: victory:
: victory:: victory:: victory:
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## herpzane

Tomorow night! Yay who cant wait?


----------



## carpetman

Yep tommorrrow night not long now!


----------



## Herp breeder

cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## kmlc

:blowup:
thats how excited i am


----------



## alan1

*kmlc*

dont you mean :jump::jump: ????????...


----------



## repkid

Do you have any fruit flies in stock atm? Thinking of getting some mantis soon so might aswell get some if you have some?

Cant wait approximately 25 hours now!


----------



## carpetman

repkid said:


> Do you have any fruit flies in stock atm? Thinking of getting some mantis soon so might aswell get some if you have some?
> 
> Cant wait approximately 25 hours now!


not at the moment unfortunatly

Its less than 24 hours to go!

:2thumb:


----------



## alan1

... guess whats 1st prize in the raffle ...


a royal python heeheehee


----------



## alan1

only kiddin...


----------



## eco_tonto

Yeah the first prize its much better than a royal! :no1:


----------



## beardie-daz

Iam prop going to pop down with my bro  also Does any 1 have a cheap baby emp scorpion for sale that they could bring along.


----------



## repkid

eco_tonto said:


> Yeah the first prize its much better than a royal! :no1:


 A butter royal? :whistling2::no1:


----------



## kmlc

alan1 said:


> dont you mean :jump::jump: ????????...






:crazy::spam1:


----------



## herpzane

Less than 12 hours to go! See you all tonight!


----------



## alan1

TONIGHT????????

better lay off the drugs n alcohol then... :whistling2:


----------



## Herp breeder

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: yeah bring on this evening  see ya all 2night:2thumb:


----------



## wohic

sorry we wont be able to make it tonight


----------



## alan1

hey people... NO mods at this one... ITS PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakemad123

can anyone pick me up in portsmouth?


----------



## Knarf3

Im bringing the OH(scared of spiders) and the two kids.(boy scared of everything and girl scared of nothing) And me (scared of snakes) So would anybody mind if we held a spider and a snake or two...

Just to try get over the fear factor.......:gasp:


----------



## ChloEllie

lol i couldnt find this thread for the life of me so please ignore my post on what time this starts.
SOOOOOO coming tonight. can wait!!


----------



## kmlc

Knarf3 said:


> Im bringing the OH(scared of spiders) and the two kids.(boy scared of everything and girl scared of nothing) And me (scared of snakes) So would anybody mind if we held a spider and a snake or two...
> 
> Just to try get over the fear factor.......:gasp:


 
you are more than welcome to hold the snakes there. trust me, you will walk away fear free tonight!!


----------



## alan1

*snakemad123*

sorry, i cant pick you up, but hopefully, someone can...

anyway... thought "you lot" had your own club?.... do they know you're a double agent?... :whistling2:


----------



## xsmithx2

ooo its 2nite...

ummmm

shell i bring my chameleon again???????


----------



## repkid

xsmithx2 said:


> ooo its 2nite...
> 
> ummmm
> 
> shell i bring my chameleon again???????


 Yes 

Cant wait, leaving in just under an hour : victory:


----------



## herpzane

May bring a big ass spider lol


----------



## DRD

im taking my black tree monitor!!

also got some stuff to sell

baby leos, corn X rat morphs, childrens python
and a load of Thorny stick insects!

if anyone is interested let me know!

i am the short chubby guy with spikey hair in t shirt and shorts:lol2:


----------



## alan1

that doesnt narrow it down much...


----------



## DRD

alan1 said:


> that doesnt narrow it down much...


ok then a blue t shirt saying plain lazy and some browny/sandy coloured shorts with parm trees on it

is that better?


----------



## xsmithx2

DRD said:


> im taking my black tree monitor!!
> 
> also got some stuff to sell
> 
> baby leos, corn X rat morphs, childrens python
> and a load of Thorny stick insects!
> 
> if anyone is interested let me know!
> 
> i am the short chubby guy with spikey hair in t shirt and shorts:lol2:


how old r ur leos... lol i have tonnes of baby leos atm..


----------



## DRD

xsmithx2 said:


> how old r ur leos... lol i have tonnes of baby leos atm..


 
4 weeks old


----------



## xsmithx2

DRD said:


> 4 weeks old



dam need another 2 weeks mine do till sell


----------



## herpzane

Mate tbh you can sell them at any age you like. Its just best to keep em a while to make sure they are eating thats all.


----------



## beardie-daz

how much for a leo i might be intrested in 1 depending on price. cheers


----------



## DRD

yep sell them whenever its just they are past that critical stage!

anyways im off now see u in a bit


----------



## herpzane

Leaving in liek 40 mins cant wait. Anyone else taking stuff to sell?


----------



## xyra

Another great night! Thanks guys. the big bci x bcc was stunning.


----------



## herpzane

Yh thanks guys was excelent once again! Whens the next one? lol Came home with five thorny stick insects and a mexican red knee. Cheers


----------



## ChloEllie

thanks for tonight! was absoloutly awesome!

i do hope i didnt chat too many people ears off lol im hoping it shows im keen to learn haha


----------



## eco_tonto

I am soooooooooo tired :zzz:


----------



## sammy90

tonight was great cheers :-D


----------



## xsmithx2

yea was great!! busy too... lol need to expand the shop.. lmao


hahahaha


----------



## repkid

herpzane said:


> Yh thanks guys was excelent once again! Whens the next one? lol Came home with five thorny stick insects and a mexican red knee. Cheers


 OMG you got one!? :devil: My Dad was like no no no your not allowed a bloody tarantula. I was like OMG! How much were they btw?


----------



## herpzane

Got it for a tenner! Was a brill night. Did ya amate manage to shift his corns and who won the incubator? Finish school at 12:30 today whats the point lol


----------



## Hants-snakes

It was a good night. When's the next one???


----------



## herpzane

Yh id like to know too! Id imagine its in around a month lol


----------



## Readeano

It was amazing last night, really would recommend t everyone, so many happy and friendly faces.

Can not wait for next one.


----------



## Jason & Tara

So sorry we could'ent make it last night, :sad: hope it was fun. Hope to see you all at the next one.


----------



## eco_tonto

Jason & Tara said:


> So sorry we could'ent make it last night, :sad: hope it was fun. Hope to see you all at the next one.


Yeah noticed you guys didnt make it, hope all is well and hope to see you next month :2thumb:

Really pleased every one had a good night dispite the rain, we will start sorting the next one : victory:


----------



## kmlc

Had a fab night guys, well done Jay et al!!

Hazel and Phil: thanks for the falconry display!

Dave - your Owl is awesome, i really would love one

: victory:


----------



## carpetman

Thanks to everyone who made it last night, it as definatly the best one we have had to date! They just seem to keep getting better and better each month!

Hope that everyone who came had a brilliant evening if anyone had any feedback as to ho we could make this event better in the future please feel free to PM me!

I will post deteils over the next few days regarding the next one!

: victory:: victory:: victory:
: victory:: victory:: victory:
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## repkid

herpzane said:


> Got it for a tenner! Was a brill night. Did ya amate manage to shift his corns and who won the incubator? Finish school at 12:30 today whats the point lol


 Yeh same so I didn't bother going and my friend slept round, he only got rid of 2 of the corns. Tenner that is much cheaper than I had expected, you should of come and told me and I'd have bought one, regardless what my dad thought :lol2:


carpetman said:


> Thanks to everyone who made it last night, it as definatly the best one we have had to date! They just seem to keep getting better and better each month!
> 
> Hope that everyone who came had a brilliant evening if anyone had any feedback as to ho we could make this event better in the future please feel free to PM me!
> 
> I will post deteils over the next few days regarding the next one!
> 
> : victory:: victory:: victory:
> : victory:: victory:: victory:
> : victory:: victory:: victory:


Feedback - disgraceful, so down that I didn't win the cardboard box :censor:


----------



## alan1

phone GOD, and book a "rain free night" next time... 
apart from that, was an excellent meeting, with more and more people coming out of the woodwork......


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> phone GOD, and book a "rain free night" next time...
> apart from that, was an excellent meeting, with more and more people coming out of the woodwork......


Tried that this time, I ordered clear skys and 25 degrees, but he just got it wrong!

:lol2:


----------



## Knarf3

Top night. Thumbs up from me and the family... Looking into a royal now... Naughty reptile night....


----------



## Jim2109

i popped along with my sister and her boyfriend. they have been considering getting a Beardie or 2 and came along to have a look. they left wanting a Chameleon after holding an awesome Panther and a Yemen in the shop. so they will be back down for some equipment in the not too distant future.

i held the giant Boa, it was very friendly but much more powerful than i would ever have imagined, it felt like it could have literally snapped my neck in a second if it wanted to. ive been thinking id really like a Green Anaconda for a while, even though i know they are not a beginner snake and are hard to cope with. i dont have the space anyway, but after holding a 9ft Boa i dont think id be capable of handling a substantially longer and fatter Anaconda without quite a bit more experience!! i think a Brazilian Rainbow Boa would probably be a more sensible choice at some point in the future.

top night though, thanks to the guys for putting it on, and for the free food


----------



## carpetman

Jim2109 said:


> i popped along with my sister and her boyfriend. they have been considering getting a Beardie or 2 and came along to have a look. they left wanting a Chameleon after holding an awesome Panther and a Yemen in the shop. so they will be back down for some equipment in the not too distant future.
> 
> i held the giant Boa, it was very friendly but much more powerful than i would ever have imagined, it felt like it could have literally snapped my neck in a second if it wanted to. ive been thinking id really like a Green Anaconda for a while, even though i know they are not a beginner snake and are hard to cope with. i dont have the space anyway, but after holding a 9ft Boa i dont think id be capable of handling a substantially longer and fatter Anaconda without quite a bit more experience!! i think a Brazilian Rainbow Boa would probably be a more sensible choice at some point in the future.
> 
> top night though, thanks to the guys for putting it on, and for the free food


 
Thanks for coming, glad you had an enjoyable evening! if you have any more questions regarding your future purchase please feel free to pm me or phone the shop

Also everyone please remember to check our facbook page for all the pictures from last nights event!

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?k=100...ed-Kingdom/Grange-Reptiles/71070632475?ref=tshttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...-july-southampton-reptile-27.html#post4355653

Join as a fan for deteils of upcoming events!


----------



## carpetman

The next reptile night is now organised please follow the link below for details

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/344525-grange-reptiles-august-southampton-reptile.html


----------



## alan1

what "name" do i type into facebook?...


----------



## carpetman

alan1 said:


> what "name" do i type into facebook?...


Just follow the link below or search for grange reptiles

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?k=100...ed-Kingdom/Grange-Reptiles/71070632475?ref=ts


----------



## ninnipoo

OMG some of those pics of me are wrank! be rid of them! especially that one of the raffle prize! Awesome night tho! see you next time!


----------



## xsmithx2

Jim2109 said:


> i popped along with my sister and her boyfriend. they have been considering getting a Beardie or 2 and came along to have a look. they left wanting a Chameleon after holding an awesome Panther and a Yemen in the shop. so they will be back down for some equipment in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> top night though, thanks to the guys for putting it on, and for the free food


ooo lol you mite of held my yemen as i brought mine down. and a few people was holding him


----------



## kerryrep22

hey everyone, went last night, and it was great! Jay and all the staff there were lovely, very friendly, great to chat to you all, and all the people that came too were all cool, and great to see so many! and also a big wow about the shop itself, one of the best ones we have ever been to! :no1: only two complaints, the rain, boo hoo, someone get that sorted for next time please!!!!! and the second being the pics of me on facebook, OMG, so bad, i hold you Jay personally responsible! :devil:
but top night!!! even though it did take us two and a half hours to get there. btw, do we get a prize or something for the furthest journey? :lol2:
saying that, id do anything for free food!


----------



## carpetman

kerryrep22 said:


> hey everyone, went last night, and it was great! Jay and all the staff there were lovely, very friendly, great to chat to you all, and all the people that came too were all cool, and great to see so many! and also a big wow about the shop itself, one of the best ones we have ever been to! :no1: only two complaints, the rain, boo hoo, someone get that sorted for next time please!!!!! and the second being the pics of me on facebook, OMG, so bad, i hold you Jay personally responsible! :devil:
> but top night!!! even though it did take us two and a half hours to get there. btw, do we get a prize or something for the furthest journey? :lol2:
> saying that, id do anything for free food!


You were not the furthest!

:lol2:


----------



## kerryrep22

well i dont believe you, who came further? aahh but did they drive home after or stay locally, cos thats cheating i reckon. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChloEllie

i once flew to manchester for a fish meeting lol...that was pretty far :no1:


----------



## kerryrep22

ChloEllie said:


> i once flew to manchester for a fish meeting lol...that was pretty far :no1:


ok seriously, thats quite impressive! well done


----------



## ChloEllie

kerryrep22 said:


> ok seriously, thats quite impressive! well done


thanks, someone else came from nottingham and another from norfolk but all the people that lived close by didnt turn up lol...still...we had a good wknd.
x


----------



## kerryrep22

ChloEllie said:


> thanks, someone else came from nottingham and another from norfolk but all the people that lived close by didnt turn up lol...still...we had a good wknd.
> x


well thats just silly then, lol


----------



## ChloEllie

kerryrep22 said:


> well thats just silly then, lol


i must say when ppl said they didnt come coz they couldnt afford the train ticket of £2.20 i was teencyweency bit pee'd off...but hey ho :devil:


----------



## kerryrep22

ChloEllie said:


> i must say when ppl said they didnt come coz they couldnt afford the train ticket of £2.20 i was teencyweency bit pee'd off...but hey ho :devil:


:lol2: thats mental


----------



## alan1

*ChloEllie*

why didnt you swim?... the fish could've met you half way... :roll2:


----------



## ChloEllie

alan1 said:


> why didnt you swim?... the fish could've met you half way... :roll2:


there isnt any see near manchester DUH lol : victory:


----------

